# Here is Trixie :)



## Trixie-Trix (Jun 2, 2008)

This is Trixie my newest addition to my family full of animals...I'm not sure on the age or what excately she is so if the link works any suggestions on what she is excately would be helpful. We got her bout a month ago and love her company a lot.


----------



## Trixie-Trix (Jun 2, 2008)

I guess it's not gonna work for me...sorry bout that...if there is a way to delete this thread for now go on ahead.


----------



## Trixie-Trix (Jun 2, 2008)

Mmmk I think I got it  I'll give ya a link and then if anyone can help with the age and breed that would be realy helpful...well here is Trixie


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

It's a little hard to tell if the way it is shown in the picture is her true coat color. It looks really shadowed. Is there a way to see her coat in better lighting?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

rats are all the same "breed"

There are MANY varieties. Just thought I would put that out there.

As for what variety you have....

definitely a standard top-eared rat & not a dumbo rat

I can't tell the color because of the lighting & background but that is not all that uncommon because colors are so hard to represent over the net & everyone's monitor is a bit different. Also place something we can all identify with next to the rat so that we can estimate size. Put something like a soda can or a dollar bill or something that we all can use as a size reference. Right now I have no clue as to whether I am looking at a 2 month old rat or a 4 to 6 month old rat because I have nothing to compare her too. Sorry.

May I ask what type of bedding that is? If it is pine, please change that right away because the fumes that pine shavings give off are toxic. A pine bedding combined with the glass aquarium is asking for trouble. If you can, go with a better ventilated cage in the future as well. You can use them but there are much more suitable options out there. Just make sure you use the proper bedding & that you are extremely fastidious with cleaning so that you can ensure no ammonia buildup. 

See if you can get some different pics in different lighting conditions so that we can take a guess on color


----------



## Trixie-Trix (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok..different cage, different bedding got it. I'm getting my own in bout a month and then I am going to create her a new cage. I want it to be like..a two-story type cage like I have seen on here where she can climb and such. Also for bedding could I use like....the carefresh not sure if that is excately the name but its like spongy type material(well it looks that way)? But the pine is kiln-dried is that still ok or...no? But the picture thing I will load on tonight and get her by something and get in the light so you can see her...but I will say her coat is a very very fine grey and then her belly is white...but I will get pictures...any other advice is welcome.


----------



## Trixie-Trix (Jun 2, 2008)

Well I got some pictures sooner than I thought...I hope these can help you maybe out a litle bit more...she is still getting used to us so it's a little tricky...










(I did mention the specifc color before if that helps also)










(and this is her by a regular drinking straw)

Hope that was of some help.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

google rat colors & you will find many links to page that show colors & markings of rats

it is so hard to get a real handle on colors because of the display of our monitors as well as the equipment used to take the pictures in the first place.

I work from several different computers so I have looked at all these web pages from different computers & the same picture can look different from each one.

take a look here..
http://spoiledratten.com/breedingratscontent4.html


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

what color are her eyes?

I can't make out the color. Maybe it is because she is on blue pants.

I'll try to dig up some pictures I took... all of the same rat, in the same lighting... all I did was change the color fabric he was sitting on. You would swear you were looking at a different rat in each picture. 

When it comes to those subtle non-agouti colors often natural light is your only chance of getting it on film


----------



## Trixie-Trix (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok thanks for the link...I'll take a look and try to see which goes. Well her eyes look like a dark red and have what looks like blue around them. But ok how bout the age maybe...? An estimate is fine really I dont need anything exact but I would like to just be set with that and such.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

12 weeks, best guess with out knowing weight

do you have pics of her from when you first brought her home? those could be helpful with the guesstimate

does she look to be as light or lighter than the American Blue in the link I provided? If she is paler & if her is are red & not black then she may be platinum. 

the blue you see around the eye is normal skin coloring around the eye


----------



## Trixie-Trix (Jun 2, 2008)

Ahh ok, thanks bout the whole blue around the eye. That makes more sense. Anyway the picture of the American Blue is a lot darker than Trixie is...she is a couple shades lighter...and I may have a picture when we first got her....










This is the best one I can find...I know its not really that great but...best I got.

But I really do appreciate all your help...I have some to learn and...I do appreciate your time taking the time to respond.


----------

